# L1 arriving soon. No grinder. #fail



## tdaawg (Jun 13, 2015)

So, after months of lurking and researching I've ordered an L1 to replace my trusty Gaggia Evolution.

Reiss says the L1 should be here tomorrow. I feel like a lunatic for spending so much on a coffee machine, but I'm _really_ excited lol









Only small snag is I've fluffed my grinder purchase and will only have my £40 Krups Burr Grinder, which I believe is not considered a grinder, and I should probably not use even try to use it.

Spoke to @coffeechap who's been really helpful during the purchase, except I'm now totally questioning my choice of Eurika E65.

Should I get try and fast-order a reasonable hand-grinder to get me through the weekend whilst I figure out what grinder I should get?

I'm in London on Friday for a lunch meeting so could probably bob into a shop and grab something there, as long as I can get it on the train back to Leeds.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Cheap hand grinder - Porlex, would be a waste of money. To get the best out of the LI, you need something with a big burr set - flat burrs if you like lighter roasts, conical if you prefer medium plus/darker. E65 is OK but your LI will deliver better if you invest more in the grinder.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

set a budget and advice will be showered on you


----------



## tdaawg (Jun 13, 2015)

Thanks TheSystmeKid and dfk41

Budgets are

£300 ideal

£500 comfortable

£700 possible

£1000 I'll be in trouble









This is going in our kitchen so I'm hoping to avoid something massive

2-4 espressos a day,

I'm a complete noob and would be happy using one coffee bean before buying the next

Manual grinder considered (HG-One is gorgeous but but a little slow and I'd be without grinder for weeks waiting for it)


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Going used will get you more for your buck.

An L1 is a beautiful machine but I wouldn't rush the choice of grinder. It's more important than the machine.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

In trying to think of a grinder that's not massive but will do the L1 justice.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Between £500-£700 you're in used big Mazzer territory - Major/Royal - 83mm flat burrs or a Robur conical but that is really big. With the Royal/Major you can remove the hopper and single dose - makes the height more manageable. All these options are, of course, used but come up on the forum for sales thread.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

urbanbumpkin said:


> In trying to think of a grinder that's not massive but will do the L1 justice.


VL maybe


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

I think it would be good if you know what you prefer: single dosing vs hopper and on demand vs doser.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Depends if you ever want to upgrade again

Conicals seem to do the l1 most justice,

But ,Flat think the minimum you should go for is 83mm major and the likes

unless you get a terranova vl which is a bit out off your (or anybody's) price range


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

charris said:


> VL maybe


I'd love one but they're more expensive used than a new L1


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I live in Derby and have a Mazzer SJ you can borrow for a couple of weeks or so. You would need to collect and deliver back though


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Orangertange said:


> Conicals seem to do the l1 most justice


Not necessarily. Conical is best with medium plus/darker roasts but not good with lighter roasts.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Not necessarily. Conical is best with medium plus/darker roasts but not good with lighter roasts.


Keep the Krupp's then that s conical isn't it


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Not necessarily. Conical is best with medium plus/darker roasts but not good with lighter roasts.


Excuse my ignorance - and maybe one for another thread - but what's the reason behind that? Is there any science or is that experience only.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

There is a caedo for 450 in the sales threads for starters...plus @Coffeechap


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

jonc said:


> Excuse my ignorance - and maybe one for another thread - but what's the reason behind that? Is there any science or is that experience only.


Both. I've used an 83mm conical - brilliant for medium plus roasts but not good for lighter - impossible to get extraction yields high enough to balance acidity with consequence shots tend towards sourness. Believe conical burrs produce a different shaped grind particle due to the way the bean travels through the burrs. Plus, conicals tend to run at lower RPM which impacts on the grind.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I believe CC is heading out to Morocco at present.

If you're close. Derby the SJ loan might be a good option.

It might also be a try out of a mid size Mazzer too.

Fantastic and generous offer BTW Yes Row.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Patrick, what was the 83mm conical? We like medium to dark roasts and I'm curious.

An attack of upgraditis is coming on and I'm looking for candidates.


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

I've got a k30 you could borrow until you found what you wanted... I work in Leeds so would be easy to meet up?

I used it for quite a while with my L1 until the EK43 came along!


----------



## tdaawg (Jun 13, 2015)

Yes Row said:


> I live in Derby and have a Mazzer SJ you can borrow for a couple of weeks or so. You would need to collect and deliver back though


That's such a generous offer, HUGE thanks









I'll have a chat with MarkyP who's in Leeds first, thanks YesRow.


----------



## tdaawg (Jun 13, 2015)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Going used will get you more for your buck.
> 
> An L1 is a beautiful machine but I wouldn't rush the choice of grinder. It's more important than the machine.


That has to be the right answer, some kind folks have offered to lend me one which could buy me a little time.


----------



## tdaawg (Jun 13, 2015)

MarkyP said:


> I've got a k30 you could borrow until you found what you wanted... I work in Leeds so would be easy to meet up?
> 
> I used it for quite a while with my L1 until the EK43 came along!


That is an incredible offer MarkyP, wow









Yes, I work in town (Pocketworks, Queen Street, LS1) so if you're comfortable with it, I'll take you up on that offer!

Shall I DM you my details and we could have a chat?


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

tdaawg said:


> That's such a generous offer, HUGE thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are welcome just let me know.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

MarkyP said:


> I've got a k30 you could borrow until you found what you wanted... I work in Leeds so would be easy to meet up?
> 
> I used it for quite a while with my L1 until the EK43 came along!


Amazing


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

You gotta love this forum


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah - this is great to see!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

It's the reason I love this forum. Much respect to the really good natured generous folk on here.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Generous offer with lending out a grinder , top marks guys for offering out your gear.

as for conical vs flats , that's whole massive debate which I think is possibly going to be down too personal choice , having said that ............. I am listening to what TSK said About lighter roasted beans .


----------



## tdaawg (Jun 13, 2015)

charris said:


> I think it would be good if you know what you prefer: single dosing vs hopper and on demand vs doser.


My noob status means I haven't really figured it all out. I'm 1-3 cups on week days, and

Single dosing is good but hopper is probably fine too (unless beans dry out and go stale?).


----------



## tdaawg (Jun 13, 2015)

Due to the huge generosity found on this forum, hopefully MarkyP will be lending me a grinder next week.

Would it be worth trying the Krups Burr Grinder over the weekend? Or possibly borrowing a Sage grinder from a friend?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Sage will be better than the Krups.


----------



## goodq (Oct 10, 2011)

tdaawg said:


> That is an incredible offer MarkyP, wow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Waw! When you think you have seen it all in this forum in form of kindness then you see this! Bravo!







:good:


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

Krupps Burr Grinder can't go fine enough for espresso. I use mine for brewed sometimes when the Mignon is dialled in for espresso but even then, the steps are huge and more adjustment is needed, which reflects in the cup.

Awesome offer from not one but two generous peeps!


----------



## tdaawg (Jun 13, 2015)

Obsy said:


> Krupps Burr Grinder can't go fine enough for espresso. I use mine for brewed sometimes when the Mignon is dialled in for espresso but even then, the steps are huge and more adjustment is needed, which reflects in the cup.


Thanks


----------



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

I'd take up both of those borrow offers while you get used to the machine, then you'll have a great base to make a decision from. Sage 'will do' over the weekend while you get the basics of the machine I'd have thought.


----------



## tdaawg (Jun 13, 2015)

So, I couldn't get the Sage but realised I could ask Laynes of Leeds to fine grind some Red Brick espresso beans until the grinder arrives on Monday (thanks MarkyB).

Got the L1 setup today, what a beauty!

Pulled a first shot with 16mg Red Brick. Infused for 5s with only a few drips, then released, it ran a little thin. Totally forgot to time the shot in the excitement. Maybe will tamper harder next time. I barely know what I'm doing though. The coffee was "good" to my taste. Not amazing, good! Frothed some milk in a big mug (no jug), was a bit of a disaster the L1 is a powerful steamer compared the Gaggia evolution









Looking forward to the next shot.

All in all, a fun experience


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice, wait till you get a decent grinder!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome to the lever club. Get some covering to protect your lever's top from getting scratched.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I was told by very good authority that this will be the easiest machine you'll ever use , it make take a few days to get used too but when you do you will find that statement to be true .

Amazing bit of kit and worthy of its reputation


----------



## tdaawg (Jun 13, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Welcome to the lever club. Get some covering to protect your lever's top from getting scratched.


Thanks what do you have?


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Good advice that. I got a piece of toughened glass made up to size with some clear rubber feet on the underside and can now happily keep cups on top of mine


----------

